

How a Windows bug might be costing us over 600 years of wasted time per day - lalwanivikas
http://blog.garrytan.com/how-a-bug-in-windows-might-be-costing-humanity-over-600-years-of-wasted-time-per-day

======
HugoMelo
best bit:

"They had a specific date to ship, and a fixed number of engineering
resources. They knew their bug count had to glide down to zero by X date, and
some bugs had to sadly be resolved "Won't fix." If a PM doesn't hit their
schedule and ship, they get fired. This bug had to be punted."

diffuse responsibility, give some folks one-sided power, and you've got a
Parreto-efficient race to the bottom.

